# APR DQ500 7-Speed DSG / S Tronic TCU Upgrade is here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate Transmission Control Unit (TCU) Upgrade for the DQ500 7-Speed DSG / S-Tronic Transmission!

APR’s TCU Upgrade dramatically improves upon the DQ500 transmission’s function, drivability, and performance through a myriad of enhancement and custom features. Normal daily driving is smoother as we’ve improved upon the normal quirks and complaints associated with the driving experience. Sporty driving is far more capable with increased torque capacity, clamping pressure, faster shifting times, more capable launch control, and more! Both are optimized to deliver faster acceleration by matching the power output delivered by our ECU Upgrade. This all comes with customizable features you can choose while flashing the TCU to personalize the transmission to your desire! Lastly the software loads to the factory TCU through the OBD-II port, resulting in a clean and headache-free install.

*Features*











*Optimized part throttle drive and sport maps*
At lower throttle input, the system doesn’t race towards the highest gear. In doing so, we keep the turbo spooled between shifts for a more enjoyable driving experience.











*Optimized wide open throttle drive and sport maps*
Shift strategy matches the output of our tuned ECU upgrades. In doing so, each gear will shift at the ideal point for the fastest acceleration.











*Increased clutch pressure*
Maximum targeted clutch pressure is raised, giving the transmission the ability to continue raising clutch pressure, as needed, to help prevent slip in higher torque situations.











*Increased clutch torque limits*
Torque limits are raised, allowing the transmission to function properly at higher torque levels. In doing so, the TCU does not artificially reduce torque.











*Manual downshift lockout limit increased*
In manual mode, the transmission will allow you to downshift so long as the next is below redline. This includes removal of the first gear lockout.











*Lightning fast paddle response*
Pulling the manual paddles results in a quicker shift with artificial delays and lag times removed and reduced.











*Lightning fast shift times*
Shift times are reduced to be as fast as physically and mechanically possible by the transmission. During cruise and light throttle, shift times are transitioned to a slower comfort mode.











*Maximum RPM increased*
Maximum allowable RPM has been increased to match the output of our ECU software.











*Reduced pull-away delay*
We’ve reduced the delay experienced when pulling away from a stop for a more natural driving experience.











*Customizable auto up-shift behavior*
When flashing the transmission, you can choose to have manual mode auto up-shift at redline or stay in gear and bounce off the limiter until you manually shift.











*Customizable 3-step launch control*
When flashing the transmission, you can choose your maximum launch RPM, which includes 3 launch RPMs that are selectable depending on throttle position.











*Lightning fast launch control*
We’ve greatly reduced the delay experienced after you release the brake pedal for a quicker reaction time when using launch control.











*Launch control enabled with ESP on*
Launch control can be used with ESP on. In some situation with the right setup this may improve your launch, although ESP will get in the way with too much tire slip.











*Launch counter*
There’s no software limit to the number of launches possible on the transmission.











*Gear display active in drive and sport*
Drive, sport and manual mode all display the current gear in the MFD, digital dash or virtual cockpit.



*Application Guide*

RS3 8V 2.5 TFSI EA855 EVO
TT RS 8S 2.5 TFSI EA855 EVO

*Price*

$799.99 USD USA

*Where to Buy*

https://www.goapr.com/dealer/


----------

